# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  I need to improve my 1.5mile time

## slizzut

I have my PFT (physical fitness test) to compete for Air Force scholarship the first week of November. I would like to get 10 minutes flat on the 1.5 mile as it is 50% of the PFT. What do you guys recommend to help me lower my time?

----------


## symatech

run farclets. what you do is run for example, 3 miles. during that run, you segment in 30-45 seconds when you do an all out sprint. as hard as you can as fast as you can. then when that time is up keep your initial running pace. This way you are always running, but sometimes you are sprinting. I dropped a minute off of my mile time doing this for a number of months. they are painfull as hell, they are hard as hell, they make you want to die. but bro, you will get so fast if you stick to the script.

edit: i just read my post and its kinda confusing. What you want to do is say run for 5 minutes, sprint for 30 seconds or so, run for 5 more minutes, sprint for 30 seconds, all the way until your 3 miles or whatever is finished. Like I said they are painfull and push your willingness to improve to the limit, it takes a lot of mental strength to keep running after you finish running one instead of slowing down.

----------


## slizzut

> run farclets. what you do is run for example, 3 miles. during that run, you segment in 30-45 seconds when you do an all out sprint. as hard as you can as fast as you can. then when that time is up keep your initial running pace. This way you are always running, but sometimes you are sprinting. I dropped a minute off of my mile time doing this for a number of months. they are painfull as hell, they are hard as hell, they make you want to die. but bro, you will get so fast if you stick to the script.
> 
> edit: i just read my post and its kinda confusing. What you want to do is say run for 5 minutes, sprint for 30 seconds or so, run for 5 more minutes, sprint for 30 seconds, all the way until your 3 miles or whatever is finished. Like I said they are painfull and push your willingness to improve to the limit, it takes a lot of mental strength to keep running after you finish running one instead of slowing down.


Gotcha.. so I start off at my normal pace of running which is 7.0mph for about 5 mins, then sprint for 45 seconds then return to 7.0mph for 5 more mins then sprint again etc etc? Sounds like it could work very well. Thanks brutha!

----------


## bermich

Grab 2.5 weights for your hands and strap weights on your ankles. Try to jog the same time with the weights. Do it again the next day only half way, take the weights off and see how much faster you are able to run.
Its usually mental. Your body is used to running at a certain speed regardless of how much you weigh because you mentally limit yourself. Add the weights and the body and mind adjust for it.

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

I just did the 1.5 mile run and finished with a flat 10 minutes.

All I did was diet and drop my bodyweight to make the run easier on my body and then run for 15 minutes at a time EOD. You're only running 10 minutes so don't train to run an hour, it's pointless.

Run 15 minutes as hard as you can EOD. With the added intensity from actually being tested, you'll see your run time dramatically decrease.

Also, the day OF the run, stay way from proteins and carb up using Low GI Oatmeal and fruits such as Apples and Banana's.

You'll kill the run in no time. I have to do the run again in August and I'm convinced I"ll get it done in 8 minutes.

----------


## slizzut

> I just did the 1.5 mile run and finished with a flat 10 minutes.
> 
> All I did was diet and drop my bodyweight to make the run easier on my body and then run for 15 minutes at a time EOD. You're only running 10 minutes so don't train to run an hour, it's pointless.
> 
> Run 15 minutes as hard as you can EOD. With the added intensity from actually being tested, you'll see your run time dramatically decrease.
> 
> Also, the day OF the run, stay way from proteins and carb up using Low GI Oatmeal and fruits such as Apples and Banana's.
> 
> You'll kill the run in no time. I have to do the run again in August and I'm convinced I"ll get it done in 8 minutes.



Thanks for the advice.. I was concerned if I would be running too much because I was running ED. However it wasn't as hard as I could ED, one day was a jog the other was as hard as I could.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

jsut make sure you stretch good and cool down properly so you dont pull anything bro

----------


## illuzions

i am also trying to improve my 1.5 mile time for i am awaiting my appointment to the police academy...i decided to start now in order to be ready for all the running they put you through...they want the 1.5 mile in under 13 minutes...i have my mile around 8 minutes..give or take.....i will try to use that approach...sounds like it will work...good luck

----------


## 1morerep

I trained and ran for 1.5 mile for the police force as well, luckily i have a friend who is an olympice athelete training with me. for the last 100 metres or more just pretend your a cop trying to catch a robber (the guy whos way in front of you) and believe me your mind tells your legs to run.

----------


## IronFreakX

dont use weight on ur ankles ne of u

----------


## etb

you guys are slow. work on mechanics too. don't just muscle your way through it. technique will make the job easier. work on doing intervals of kickbacks and highstepping, windsprints etc... and long distance will improve your short distance time maybe not if you're looking for a quick fix in a short timeframe.

----------


## Gerkie66

Don't know if this is still gonna be of importance to anyone, but it is important to build your base mileage to avoid injury, burnout, and peaking too early/late...

Start off focusing on distance and proper mechanics...vari your workout from day-to-day in means of mileage and course. Each week increase your mileage about 10-20% for the first 4-6 weeks and then start incorporating your speed and hill training.

Don't forget your resistance training because it is still an important part of a runner's training program...

----------


## QuickSilver

Run with 10kg on yr back bro ,, and what time do u have do 1.5 in ? when was in army add do it in 9:30 , but my best was 7:50 , bet that bro

----------


## v-ate

When I run I go to the local high school track and I will do the following:
lap 1 slow
2 sprint
3 slow
4 sprint
5 sprint (continue as long as possible)
6 slow
7 slow
8 sprint

I try to mix it up as much as possible. If you are running for speed then work on your speed. Endurance will build as you become more accustom to sprinting. The object is to increase your speed.

----------


## TCEL300

work on your pace...try doing one "tempo" run a week where you run that pace or slightly faster..also run one long run a week helps build endurance..fartleks will help to but the tempo and pace work will do it for you.

----------


## marqui678

http://www.brianmac.demon.co.uk/middist/index.htm

Scroll down, there are some very good programs for middle distance running.

----------


## baseballJ121

I have the same problem i am going into my fall baseball season and they run the hell out of use.

----------


## D7M

1. Interval training. .25mi @ your pace, .25 sprint. 
2. invest in a weighted vest. 
3. stretch. 
4. it's all mental. you only gotta run for 10 min, it's not a marathon. so just suck it up and bust your butt for 10 min! 

good luck. and just be happy you're not doing 3mi like the Corps :Smilie:

----------


## zeroyon

Enlist in the Marine Corps, Flyboy.. I'm sure one of my Drill Instructors will be able to dramatically improve your run time....

KILL,KILL,KILL

No hard feelings..... 

Real answer- Find your comfort zone, you know the area where you can run forever... and bust through it.. Stay out of your comfort zone... run in the it hurts zone... where you feel like you want to puke, your abs burn, your lungs burn, your legs feel like jelly.. thats where you want to be... practice running in the no fun zone.. and you will do fine... Zoomy

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

PM JuicyR6....he just completed a program to improve his 1.5 time.

----------

